
What Panera Had to Change to Make Its Menu ‘Clean’ - walterbell
https://www.wsj.com/articles/what-panera-had-to-change-to-make-its-menu-clean-1487646541
======
valuearb
As long as their breakfasts abd breakfast pastrys are still tasty, I'm fine
with this.

